# Sunday Whatsit



## 480sparky (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 27, 2012)

Man, these are getting too vague. That could be so many things. Coral, lichen, red velvet cake.....


----------



## Dracaena (Feb 27, 2012)

Really hard to tell..chalk?


----------



## ang1995 (Feb 27, 2012)

Strawberry?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 27, 2012)

painted concrete or block


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 27, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> Man, these are getting too vague. That could be so many things. Coral, lichen, red velvet cake.....



I agree. These "whatisit" pics at the very least needs to be _sharp and crisp. _A lot of them have been soft or oof which is why I haven't bothered to guess on many of them. 

With that being said,  my guess is strawberry.


----------



## bullitt411 (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like a sponge with red paint on it


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Feb 27, 2012)

Hint:

This can make things real hot.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 28, 2012)

480sparky said:


>



Lol. This _is _a photography forum. There is a certain level of expectation for quality. It's not that much to ask to see clear pictures on close crops.

Maybe you're just cropping too close. When done correctly it is _very possible_ to make close crops without sacrificing image quality. Don't just dismiss the technical aspect like it's inconsequential.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Lol. This _is _a photography forum. There is a certain level of expectation for quality. It's not that much to ask to see clear pictures on close crops.
> 
> Maybe you're just cropping too close. When done correctly it is _very possible_ to make close crops without sacrificing image quality. Don't just dismiss the technical aspect like it's inconsequential.



Then buy me the equipment that will produce images to your expectations.


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 28, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Hint:
> 
> This can make things real hot.



perhaps some kind of expanding foam insulation? 

lol at your video...heh


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 28, 2012)

C'mon now. That's a bit of a cop out. You're experienced enough to know when you look at an image if it's in focus and crisp or if it's not quite to that level.


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 28, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. This _is _a photography forum. There is a certain level of expectation for quality. It's not that much to ask to see clear pictures on close crops.
> ...



'eh I don't mind the quality, they're just for fun, not like you're trying to go sell them or something....

the only problem I have is that we never learn what they are if no one is able to guess them...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes from a system standpoint it would be nice if the whatisit was revealed after a certain number of guesses/or time elapsed, I agree.


----------



## woodyracing (Feb 28, 2012)

not to interrupt the complaining but I'm gonna guess a chili pepper


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> ..the only problem I have is that we never learn what they are if no one is able to guess them...



AFAIK, they're all solved.  Some take 5-6 days, others 2-3, others in an hour or two.  I don't know of one that's taken 7 days or more.

You can't really set a time limit because there are members who want to participate, but aren't online here every day.

And it's not fair to give a clue after every guess.  That would wrap 'em up in a matter of minutes.


----------



## shuttervelocity (Feb 28, 2012)

Red dish mop?


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 28, 2012)

ah, I was thinking about the cylinder top notch one, didn't realize it had been guessed yet...


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok - hints help, of course, and it's a match head, of course. They are getting a bit ambiguous at times though.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 28, 2012)

inside of the devils but hole.....:thumbup::lmao:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> Ok - hints help, of course, and it's a match head, of course. They are getting a bit ambiguous at times though.


----------

